# Edelbrock Headers/JBA Catless Mids/Xpipe/Spintech Vid



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

As the title says:
Edelbrock Shorties, Jba Catless Mid Pipes, Magnaflow X-pipe and Spintech Pro-Street Mufflers

http://media.putfile.com/Tats-exhaust-clip


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice! I like how it sound at idle.

What psi do you have your drag bags inflated to? At 15 psi I have no wheel hop what-so-ever. Didn't notice any on your burnouts.

:cheers


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I've been keeping them at 10 around town. I go up to 17ish to 20 at the track


----------

